# Speed limits for camping cars in France and in Spain?



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Having recently received my first penalty points in 40 + years for doing something that I hadn't even realised was an offence, I am now checking everything that I thought I knew but maybe had got wrong.

What are the speed limits for a camping car of 4250Kgs Max (probably greater unladen weight than 3050Kgs).

I will not be towing anything. 

I would not be carrying any goods for hire or reward... ...or anything such as scrambler bikes en route to events etc.

I have for France:

Single carriageway: 50 mph/80 kph
Dual carriageway: 62 mph/100 kph

Motorway: 68 mph/110 kph.
Can I drive in lane 3 of three lanes?

For Spain:

Single carriageway: 44 mph/70 kph
Dual carriageway: 50 mph/80 kph

Motorway: 62 mph/100 kph.
Can I drive in lane 3 of three lanes?

Anything else I should know? I have the alcotest and spare glasses and yellow jackets and triangles etc etc. I used to live in France but now realise that I need to re-check and double check everything.

I have noticed errors on otherwise esteemed websites and so I seek the knowledge of the experts...

HyFy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't forget two triangles for Spain - one to be placed in front of the vehicle and one behind in case of breakdown (which seems absolutely daft on a motorway or dual carriageway but........ :lol: )

Speed limits OK but there are MANY locally registered vehicles that don't seem to have ever read them so don't be surprised if you get overtaken..........

If you are not allowed to use a particular lane it is clearly marked from my experience.

If you have bikes on the back, remember the red striped board for Spain with the chevron going DOWN to the left side of the vehicle when viewed from the rear.

Enjoy your trip.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The figures you quote for France are correct and correspond approximately to the speed limits in the UK for MH's with an unladen weight in excess of 3050kg i.e 50/60/70mph . 
My understanding of the third lane issue is that any vehicle exceeding 3500kg cannot use it. Not much of a problem as 3 lane sections are not anywhere as common as two lane ones.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice*

The third lane issue...

In the UK I can use the third lane of three lanes. In France/Spain I intend to be more circumspect!!!

I once asked a Gendarme on a service area in mid-france whether, as I was not carrying "goods", I was subject to the poid-lourds signs. As it was obvious he had no idea what the law was I was fairly happy that had he stopped me I would have been safe but... but knowing my recent luck...

Again thanks for the advice

HyFy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check Spain out here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limits_in_Spain


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayc said:


> The figures you quote for France are correct and correspond approximately to the speed limits in the UK for MH's with an unladen weight in excess of 3050kg i.e 50/60/70mph .
> My understanding of the third lane issue is that any vehicle exceeding 3500kg cannot use it. Not much of a problem as 3 lane sections are not anywhere as common as two lane ones.


I didn't know there were any limits in the UK other than the posted ones


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > The figures you quote for France are correct and correspond approximately to the speed limits in the UK for MH's with an unladen weight in excess of 3050kg i.e 50/60/70mph .
> ...


Here Techno, you will see the differences above 3050kg unladen

http://www.motorhomeplanet.co.uk/motorhome-speed-limits/


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Speeds in Sapin*

Grath

I take it therefore camping cars over 3500 are "trucks" in Spain?

I like the idea of telling people that they have a 10pc grace!

In the UK it used to be "10 pc plus 2", i.e. 79 for a 70 mph limit or 46 for a 40 limit. What the "advice" is now I have no idea but it was 10pc +2 in 1992!!! But then the measuring kit was less accurate than it is now.

Who knows? Maybe we have a current "expert" on the forum who might let us in on present advice/cautioning/prosecution levels.

HyFy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, I would not count on any leeway.
The only thing i will comment on is that we regularly drove with trucks on Spanish single carriageway roads and for long distances and had no problems at 80kph.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*outside lane*

Amazing how many other drivers are of the opinion anything between 3500kG and 7500kG can't use anything but the inside lane.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You mean folk can afford to go faster than 60 mph 8O 8O 8O 

ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > The figures you quote for France are correct and correspond approximately to the speed limits in the UK for MH's with an unladen weight in excess of 3050kg i.e 50/60/70mph .
> ...


There are different speed limits for different classes of vehicles. That is to say that the National speed Limit [ NSL] for various types of road is not the same as for cars for vehicles towing a trailer, HGV, PSV, Vans, motorhomes over 3050kg unladen weight etc.

See the link below specifically the table "Detailed Version Of Section 86 (1) and Schedule 6 Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984"

http://www.dcsafetycameras.org/education/carDrivers/index.aspx

Your Rapido is in the 'Passenger vehicle, dual purpose vehicle, motor caravan, car derived van exceeding 3050kg unladen or 8 passenger seats and NOT exceeding 12 metres in length class:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just been clicked doing 98km. in a 90 stretch of French motorway between two 110km. stretches in a car.
Result €45 fine and one point.

Think leeway might only be 3%.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

confusing isn't it :? 

again, I wouldn't rely on any interpretation of "leeway"; normally I have the tomtom switched on in the MH, and go by the speed reading on there. It's more accurate than the speedo - at 60mph on the tomtom the speedo reads apporx 62-63. Similar in the car (honda jazz).


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: outside lane*



teemyob said:


> Amazing how many other drivers are of the opinion anything between 3500kG and 7500kG can't use anything but the inside lane.
> 
> TM


And amazing how many car drivers think they shouldn't use the inside lane of a 3 lane motorway but only the middle and at 60-65mph.
They seem surprised if I come up behind them then overtake in the outside lane in our 3500kg mh.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> You mean folk can afford to go faster than 60 mph 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ray.


Ray,We just cut down on the drink.That means my wife can`t have any :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For France here's a link to an official French Government site which lists all limits etc. it is in French but Google translate will give a reasonable understanding.
<French speed limits etc.>


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Forty or so years ago when at work and crewmate and I were sent out with the old radar speed detection equipment, first thing we had to do was to check that ALL the speed limit signs were clearly visible. I.E not covered or hidden behind trees and hedges etc. Look at the situation now, especially in the summer months when a good number of the signs are hidden this way. Perhaps the rules/law has been changed in that if just one sign out of the total are visible, this satisfies the requirements of the regs. How many times have we all been approaching a roundabout or other junctions in the summer months and you have had to lower your head almost down to the steering wheel to be able to catch a glimpse of the sign as you passed it. I know this will be boring to some folk,but I just felt it needed mentioning. Usedto be that if just one of the speed limit signs were not clearly visible or any were missing, prosecutions would not follow, or if they did and this matter was raised in Court, the case would be "thrown out" Those were the "good ol days".


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> For France here's a link to an official French Government site which lists all limits etc. it is in French but Google translate will give a reasonable understanding.
> <French speed limits etc.>


Hi Eurajohn,

My French is pretty good but you'll have to point me to the bit on the website you mention that gives the regs for Camping cars/speed limits for them and lane discipline. I've tried but can't find the links from the link you gave...

Thanks

HyFy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HyFy said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > For France here's a link to an official French Government site which lists all limits etc. it is in French but Google translate will give a reasonable understanding.
> ...


Any help, from the Caravan Club.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/5582430/french speed limits.pdf

Caravan Guard:
http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/french-speed-limits-950/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Apologies the site mentioned refers to vehicles up to 3500Kgs.

If you are over 3500Kgs the speeds you have quoted are correct but be aware of the reduction with reference to weather conditions.
Over 3500Kgs on a 3 lane road you are prohibited from the 3rd lane, on roads with a "crawler" lane on uphill sections you are expected to use them, although it is permissable to overtake if possible.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Over 3500Kgs on a 3 lane road you are prohibited from the 3rd lane, on roads with a "crawler" lane on uphill sections you are expected to use them, although it is permissable to overtake if possible.


Be very careful as my 4250kg MH can travel up these hills with very little reduction in speed, therefore gaining very fast on 38 tonne trucks crawling up them.
The lanes are marked with the mandatory blue signs for Véhicules lents but it is up to the driver to decide whether they meet that criteria. It is sometimes unusual even for towing vehicles to enter them due to the difficulty in pulling out to overtake as you approach a real slow mover.

My very unscientific observation of them, on many thousands of miles on France autoroutes, is if there is indeed a weight limit it does not start until at least a MGW of 7.5t. Of course if it is mandatory for vehicles with a MGW or train weight greater than 3.5t then I will be pleased to be corrected for future reference.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

HyFy[/quote]

Any help, from the Caravan Club.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/5582430/french speed limits.pdf

Caravan Guard:
http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/french-speed-limits-950/[/quote]

Thanks for those links. I'd seen the Caravan Club one but had been a tad concerned about the update marker as being 30 months ago. I have chased around the French Government sites for days trying to find the definitive without luck. The UK limits are clearly shown on the UK government site and I was hoping to find the French equivalent ". The problem with club sites is that they are very well intended to be as accurate as they can be but I wouldn't want to suggest that they compensate me for another 3 penalty points if they had got it wrong!!

Thanks for your help and suggestions of course. I am always so impressed by the level of knowledge and experience displayed on this forum site. Which is why of course I use it!! But nobody seems to have the definitive on the third lane question - which is where I got my recent and only ever 3 penalty points mentioned in the original thread starter!!

Thanks as always

HyFy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HyFy said:


> But nobody seems to have the definitive on the third lane question - which is where I got my recent and only ever 3 penalty points mentioned in the original thread starter!!
> 
> Thanks as always
> 
> HyFy


What were the circumstances involved? Were you driving a vehicle registered as a camping car and not towing a trailer?

Which of these did you contravene?
https://www.gov.uk/motorways-253-to-273/lane-discipline-264-to-266


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The UK law about the third lane is very clear; no trailers and nothing over 3.5 tonnes AFAIK, I learned that from the CC when we used to tow a caravan.......

But, of course I cannot now find it on the CC site.... - the new all improved, can't be beaten site that has virtually nothing on it...... grrr :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

What were the circumstances involved? Were you driving a vehicle registered as a camping car and not towing a trailer?

Which of these did you contravene? 
https://www.gov.uk/motorways-253-to-273/lane-discipline-264-to-266

*Oh I know why I was done*! It wasn't even in a camper but that's why I'm trying to find out what is the definitive for the French and Spanish roads... I thought that I knew the UK law but obviously I didn't and I will be paying handsomely on the renewal of three insurance policies!!!

I will even be getting my van "check weighed" before leaving home... I used to do it with an older camper to the annoyance of my wife: "Well no one else does it. Why are you bothering..."

As you rightly point out by your link above, the UK government have all of the detail available online. I simply can't find the equivalent French/Spanish government information!

HyFy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> The UK law about the third lane is very clear; no trailers and nothing over 3.5 tonnes AFAIK,
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave you are not wholly correct. Goods vehicle under 7.5t are allowed as long as they would not require to have a speed limiter fitted by law.

265

The right-hand lane of a motorway with three or more lanes MUST NOT be used (except in prescribed circumstances) if you are driving

any vehicle drawing a trailer
a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 3.5 tonnes but not exceeding 7.5 tonnes, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter
a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes
a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver
a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight not exceeding 7.5 tonnes which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter.
Laws MT(E&W)R reg 12, MT(E&W)AR (2004), MT(S)R reg 11 & MT(S)AR (2004)

https://www.gov.uk/motorways-253-to-273/lane-discipline-264-to-266


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

HyFy, you are correct the French official sites are very difficult to navigate and understand
this link <Camping Car Infos> takes you to a page on what is probably the French equivalent to this site, you will find some info and links to your questions, it does specifically mention the third lane.
If a foreign licensed driver commits a minor traffic offence in France you will receive a fine but to my knowledge nothing else, the French system starts with points which are taken away dependant on crime.

Ray, couldn't see anything specific to a 4250 Kg motorhome, as far as I'm aware over here if it's over 3500Kgs you are PL., there is a proviso on the crawler / Véhicules lents lane that is, if speed drops to under 60 KPH it's mandatory.


----------

